# Pumpkinrot..Anyone heard from him???



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

So far, there is no 2011 updates nor has he responded to emails. Anyone heard from him? Know if he's ok?

I sure miss his new inspirational photos this time of year!!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

He's been keeping up on the blog, but I haven't seen any teaser pics yet. Looking forward to seeing how he decorates the new house. He's probably really busy (as are we all!) getting ready for the Big Night.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Like Otaku said, he's been keeping the blog up to date. I know he was on vacation near the end of September or so (as posted on his blog) so updates were kinda slow if at all during that time. 

As for his main site and his haunt. Out of all the years I've followed his work I've rarely seen him post teasers or anything until after 1031. He and Bean (aka Mrs.Rot) moved into a new house over the summer and supposedly he has something big planned so he's probably just keeping it all under wraps. 

So be patient and you'll see the 2011 stuff pop up during the first week of November.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Maybe our furtive stalking is scaring him?? LOL


----------



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

That's good to hear. I thought I remember him posting some of his scarecrow pics prior to 1031. I wasn't aware that he'd updated his blog as I've been unable to access it but that's because of my crappy internet service provider that only works half the time. 

I'll be looking forward to seeing his pics in Nov. One of these days, I'd love to make the trip up to see his haunt. 

When I start stressing over my haunt like I will all this week, I turn to his page for some calming rot photos!!!!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

He didn't do the scarecrow contest this year.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

drail14me said:


> When I start stressing over my haunt like I will all this week, I turn to his page for some calming rot photos!!!!


I heard that!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Terrormaster said:


> He and Bean (aka Mrs.Rot) moved into a new house over the summer and supposedly he has something big planned so he's probably just keeping it all under wraps.


I'm kinda hoping that he'll do a repeat of the Corn Witch display this year (my favorite). The rain prevented them from doing it back in 2009. They had to take it all down before any TOT's could see it, so that would be a nice way to break in the new neighborhood to his work.

Rot, are you reading this? LOL


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I never met him but a year or so ago some newer members were talking trash on here about him and some other pros, so much that the thread was deleted. Might have turned him off.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, I recall that drama, too. Ugh...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Let's not rehash the drama people.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Point taken, Haunti. Thanks.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

According to his blog he's gonna be off the radar from now till Halloween (can't blame em) except to approve comments. But he says to tune in Halloween morning (if you have time) for something special.


----------



## machine (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats unfortunate. Finding his site was one of my inspirations for building my own props moving forward....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Well for me, I found Pumpkinrot.com before I found this site and he was my inspiration. (I think I may have found a link on his site to hauntforum, which is another big PLUS.) When I discovered that he made all his stuff, I was so inspired. I sent a couple of messages and he emailed me back and was SUPER nice. I sent some pictures of my sad little props and he was so kind and supportive and gave me good advice. I didn't know of any bad things that anyone could possibly post and like some of the others, The Corn Witch is my ultimate fav although all the scarecrows are FANTASTIC as well as the swamp creatures. He is a genius and is such a nice person, I will always have nothing but the absolute BEST things to say about Pumpkinrot. I aspire to be that creative one day.  
p.s. Please don't say anything bad about pumpkinrot or I will get my voodoo dolls after you. Pins are hurtful....:voorhees:


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I can't wait to see what he is doing this year.His props are always amazing.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

"Going to be doing the pre-Halloween rush the rest of the week. 
Off from work. Savoring the weather and the season.
Won't be blogging after this entry. I'll still publish comments though.

If you're not too busy on Halloween morning, check in for something special.
And that's all I'm saying."

Here are his latest comments


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Again, please don't stir the pot. I'm having to delete inflammatory posts.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't understand why there would be inflammatory posts, he has always been nothing but nice to me and his blog is a great source of information and neat tidbits on Halloween.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sblanck said:


> I don't understand why there would be inflammatory posts, he has always been nothing but nice to me and his blog is a great source of information and neat tidbits on Halloween.


If we lived in a world where everyone agreed there would be no need to attack others. People are allowed to have different opinions. Attacking those who disagree is not allowed.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Plus one with more Halloween love for Pumpkinrot. I can't wait to see his latest dark creation.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

The post is up! Go check it out everybody!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/


----------

